# Zeon Zoysia on PGR



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

If anybody was wondering what PGR does to Zoysia. Crazy thicccc

https://youtu.be/MOPNLHfgbig


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Whew! That's legit!


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I just had to dethatch mine because it got so tight


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

drewwitt said:


> I just had to dethatch mine because it got so tight


I hear ya. My greensmower is starting to have trouble getting traction going up the slightest little hill. The turf feels like it supports my 200lb body - like I'm floating when I walk across it.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

My trucut started floating and laying the grass over. Wish I had a groomer. Just scalped to 3/8" and scarified 6x to reset


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Yep...good luck weeds!

That's dense goodness


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> If anybody was wondering what PGR does to Zoysia. Crazy thicccc


I feel like I just watched an X-rated movie.


----------



## Jmyler (Jun 14, 2019)

My geo does that without pgr. It would be nice not to have to cut every three days. Gotta love zoysia.


----------



## weezer0321 (Jul 23, 2018)

This may be a super noob question, but beyond PGR, how do you encourage that dense growth in zoysia? The Bermuda guys can pour on the N but I have gotten the impression that zoysia needs a more measured approach to N.

I've got a zoysia lawn that has some nice thick spots (not that thick though) and lots of thin areas that were under tremendous weed pressure when I bought my house (clover and poa). Now that the weeds are gone, those areas are very thin. I want that thick dense turf, so what besides PGR apps will promote that growth?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@weezer0321 What does your sunlight look like? Slight disclaimer to my video above: that is in an area that gets about 6 hrs of direct sun. I have a small area in one corner that only gets about 3 hrs and it's not as thick. Still looks good, still covers fully, but you can tell when you walk on it.

Zoysia is susceptible to Large Patch in the spring and fall. I battled it this spring especially in the shadier areas. I just hit a first round of fall preventative fungicide last week. Have you noticed that and if so are you treating for it? That could explain the patchiness you mention.

Correct on the N. I am at 1.9# per M right now and plan no more for the rest of the year.

Also, have you aerified recently? I noticed a big increase in overall quality after I plugged back in June.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@Jmyler very nice. How do you like the Geo? I'm about ready to throw in the towel on my 419 in my front and replace with Zoysia. Leaning Zeon to match my back, but I'm open to other varieties. I've seen Geo in some test plots and it looks a little darker green than Zeon.

Or I may just go with a wide blade like Meyer or El Toro just to be different. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

critterdude311 said:


> I feel like I just watched an X-rated movie.


😂😂😂


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

reidgarner said:


> @weezer0321 What does your sunlight look like? Slight disclaimer to my video above: that is in an area that gets about 6 hrs of direct sun. I have a small area in one corner that only gets about 3 hrs and it's not as thick. Still looks good, still covers fully, but you can tell when you walk on it.
> 
> Zoysia is susceptible to Large Patch in the spring and fall. I battled it this spring especially in the shadier areas. I just hit a first round of fall preventative fungicide last week. Have you noticed that and if so are you treating for it? That could explain the patchiness you mention.
> 
> ...


Are you using PGR on the shaded areas? If so, does it tend to also get the lateral and not vertical growth?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@SC Grass Loon it definitely helps with the thickness in the shaded areas. Encourages lateral growth.


----------



## Bobsled_time (Aug 7, 2019)

Looks like I'm buying some PGR for next season. That video demonstrates precisely why I picked Zeon.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

reidgarner said:


> @SC Grass Loon it definitely helps with the thickness in the shaded areas. Encourages lateral growth.


Thanks, that is great. This will be in the 2020 lineup!


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@SC Grass Loon Yes sir, I use a three tiered approach to growing Zoysia in shade (3-4 hours of sun):

1) Mowing Height. Keep it a little taller so there's more leaf surface to absorb sun - .75 - .875 is the magic range I've found.
2) Preventative fungicide program in spring and fall. Shady areas stay wet longer and are more susceptible to large patch.
3) PGR. Encourages the lateral growth and thickness.

Will it ever be as thick like it is in the video when it gets 6-plus hours of sun? Nope, but it'll still look damn good. Can't say that about Bermuda.

Below pic is of an area that gets right at 3 hrs of sun a day:


----------



## weezer0321 (Jul 23, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> @weezer0321 What does your sunlight look like? Slight disclaimer to my video above: that is in an area that gets about 6 hrs of direct sun. I have a small area in one corner that only gets about 3 hrs and it's not as thick. Still looks good, still covers fully, but you can tell when you walk on it.
> 
> Zoysia is susceptible to Large Patch in the spring and fall. I battled it this spring especially in the shadier areas. I just hit a first round of fall preventative fungicide last week. Have you noticed that and if so are you treating for it? That could explain the patchiness you mention.
> 
> ...


My sunlight is pretty good. There is shade, but I would say that for the most part, it gets over 5 hours of direct sunlight all over. I think that my biggest hurdle is just not enough water. It has been incredibly dry in Georgia this summer and I did not start supplemental watering until just recently, and I am thinking that it was too late. I am not using PGR right now, but it is definitely something that I will be using next year. Thanks for your input.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

reidgarner said:


> @SC Grass Loon Yes sir, I use a three tiered approach to growing Zoysia in shade (3-4 hours of sun):
> 
> 1) Mowing Height. Keep it a little taller so there's more leaf surface to absorb sun - .75 - .875 is the magic range I've found.
> 2) Preventative fungicide program in spring and fall. Shady areas stay wet longer and are more susceptible to large patch.
> ...


Thanks for the info! Considering the amount of light that gets it looks great. I have been in the applying fungicides pretty actively the last 2-3 months. I had some fungal issues starting in my shady areas. I have also been working to improve drainage in those areas as well.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

@reidgarner and @drewwitt

This video is gunna keep me up all night.

I have palisades zoysia, a thick blade variety, and spots with as low as 2 hours full + 2 hours dappled sun.

Its new sod this season comin in thin. Im in central texas by the way.

What pgr and preventative fungicide would you rec? Would it vary for zeon vs palisades?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> @reidgarner and @drewwitt
> 
> This video is gunna keep me up all night.
> 
> ...


Most use Trinexipac Ethyl for PGR because it's the least expensive per app. Others have experimented with Flurprimidol and Paclo. I have been using Legacy (mix of T Nex and Flurprimidol) because I lucked into a large supply of it a cheap price. But results will probably be similar whichever way you go.

For preventative fungicide, I have been using a rotation of 1) Tank mix of Azoxystrobin and Propiconizole (homemade Headway) and 2) Prostar. I would have preferred to use Tebuconizole in the tank mix instead of Prop but it is not labeled for residential use.

2 apps 30 days apart in fall when soil temps drop below 70, and 2 apps in spring when solid temps get above 55. It helps prevent large patch in the shady areas, and even the areas that don't typically have issues with large patch just look healthier on a fungicide program.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Thank you @reidgarner . Do you hit the entire yard with preventative fungus measure or just spots you believe are susceptible.

On the pgr, would you recommend putting it down on 3 month new sod, thats not coming in thick? Is pgr a year 2 program?

Thanks! 
Will


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> Thank you @reidgarner . Do you hit the entire yard with preventative fungus measure or just spots you believe are susceptible.
> 
> On the pgr, would you recommend putting it down on 3 month new sod, thats not coming in thick? Is pgr a year 2 program?
> 
> ...


I hit the whole yard. It's preventative so I want to protect the whole yard, and in terms of calibration it's easier to blanket spray.

For PGR, I didn't put any on the first year, but I think as long as you wait for it to get well established (rooted in and edges filled in) you should be ok. I'd def start at a low rate and work up.


----------



## Cramir (Apr 10, 2020)

@Texas_Bermuda I have a 30 day old palisades Zoysia. Front of the house it's pretty shaded with two big oak trees and the back is full sun. I was also considering PGR to get some density before it starts to thin out from the lack of sun. Currently cutting at 1" with a reel mower. I ordered done t-nex and should have some available for you if you choose to go that route.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks guys - on further research i prob need to let the palisades fill in a bit before pgr. Still patchy and growth is low and slow. Will look forward to pgr in 2021!

@Cramir what kind of direct sun do you get under those trees?


----------



## Cramir (Apr 10, 2020)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> Thanks guys - on further research i prob need to let the palisades fill in a bit before pgr. Still patchy and growth is low and slow. Will look forward to pgr in 2021!
> 
> @Cramir what kind of direct sun do you get under those trees?


Not a lot, the right side of my house gets more than the left. see those trees?


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Of course, gorgeous trees. If i had to choose trees or grass, id take trees.

Guess that makes me an outlaw around here!
:bandit:


----------

